
Drug Companies Make Eyedrops Too Big, and You Pay for the Waste - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/10/18/558358137/drug-companies-make-eyedrops-too-big-and-you-pay-for-the-waste
======
SHAKEDECADE
Very interesting. Makes one think about creating a small, initially sterile,
tip that would work with the bottle top that would decrease drop size.

